# For those who like to play with wheels



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wheel stand

Wheels covers

for when you get bored playing with your wheels


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wheel stand
> 
> Wheels covers
> 
> for when you get bored playing with your wheels


Your first link goes to the Aldi site and is for hole saws!

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

camallison said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Wheel stand
> ...


Thanks Colin

Corrected link to stands


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

This?

http://www2.westfalia.net/shops/car...store_tyres_properly/52951-wheel_rim_tree.htm

Got one, was from Lidl. 
My summer wheels and tyres from my Landrover are still on it. 
Waiting for April at least this year before I change to summer tyres (its snowing here today)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

trevd01 said:


> This?
> 
> http://www2.westfalia.net/shops/car...store_tyres_properly/52951-wheel_rim_tree.htm
> 
> ...


We had snow again in Leeds this morning, but mostly gone now, replaced by the rain :roll: :roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Had one of those for my winter/summer tyres and rims when we lived in Germany in the 80s - proper job they are.

Colin


----------

